# Dover Police DashCam Confessional (Shake it Off)



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Now that you've seen this... 
If you're ever in Delaware and get pulled over by this guy, could you receive a ticket from him with a straight face!?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I had it on my mute and my wife knew immediately what he was singing too. My wife and I signed up to work security at her events in California in August; should be fun. It beats paying to see her damn ticks were hell of expensive.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's a good humanizing video.

But I wonder if he knows how fast he's going.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That was hilarious. Laughed until I coughed and choked.

Still, good for him. Maybe it'll help him live longer.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, he did good. I might smerk if I got stopped by him, but I would tell him good job on the video. :applause:

I've been known to get a little carried away when the right music was on the radio.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

How embarrassing, Funny..........Just...........embarrassing.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it normal to have a cam directed at the officer while driving. I've given thought to, it might have been a purposeful performance?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Is it normal to have a cam directed at the officer while driving. I've given thought to, it might have been a purposeful performance?


Yea it looks like hes driving around in a parking lot. I do similar things when im driving. So who carries a pretty good tune on here?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It's staged. He going around in circles. Also the dash cam looks out. They are not interested in him picking his nose. The camera is their for traffic incident.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Good for him. He will probably outlive us all.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Anybody else notice there wasn't a cage and the back seats weren't pukeproof? Lol. 

I admit I do the same thing when I drive though.


----------

